# Khatchatourian - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Comment est-ce qu'on prononce le nom de famille du célèbre compositeur "Khatchatourian" en français ? (Est-ce que le "n" est sonore, ou bien est-ce une voyelle nasale ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir.

Pour moi, la finale est nasalisée : [ã].


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Piotr Ivanovitch !


----------



## Bezoard

On le prononce tout à fait à la française, avec une finale nasalisée comme dans la prononciation française de la plupart des noms de famille arméniens (Devedjian, Pétrossian, etc.)
Ajoutons que la consonne initiale "kh" est prononcée à la française "k" et non à la russe, comme le "ch" allemand ou la jota espagnole.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Ajoutons que la consonne initiale "kh" est prononcée à la française "k" et non à la russe, comme le "ch" allemand ou la jota espagnole.


... ou les prénoms  *Kh*aled ou *Kh*adija en arabe, lesquels sont souvent prononcés [ka] de manière erronée. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas su trouver d'équivalent API pour cette lettre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dénasalise pour ma part la finale et je ne francise pas l'initiale : [xatʃatuʁjan].

J'ai déjà souvent remarqué qu'en Suisse nous essayons davantage que les Français de nous rapprocher de la prononciation originale.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas su trouver d'équivalent API pour cette lettre.


Ce son est noté [x].


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> J'ai déjà souvent remarqué qu'en Suisse nous essayons davantage que les Français de nous rapprocher de la prononciation originale.



Est-ce vrai dans la population, ou plus spécialement sur les chaînes musicales suisses, comme je le constate par exemple sur Radio Suisse Classique où j'ai bien  noté ce soin, partagé d'ailleurs par les chaînes musicales classiques anglophones ? Il me semble qu'en France, nous tendons à conserver les prononciations traditionnelles,  qu'il s'agisse de Bach ou de Pékin.


Maître Capello said:


> Ce son est noté [x].


Ce qui nous ramène à  l'écriture russe de Khatchaturian Хачатурян !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Est-ce vrai dans la population, ou plus spécialement sur les chaînes musicales suisses


Il me semble que c'est une tendance généralisée.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Je dénasalise pour ma part la finale et je ne francise pas l'initiale : [xatʃatuʁjan].


J'ai lu l'initiale à la française mais je dénasalise -_an_. Je ne sais pas comment prononcer [x].


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme suggéré plus haut, le son [x] est celui du prénom _*Kh*aled_, de la jota espagnole (comme dans _*J*uan Carlos_… et pas _Don Juan_) ou encore du « ach-laut » allemand.


----------



## danielc

C'est expliqué déjà, mais ma version serait une moquerie effectivement! Ce son ne figure pas dans mon vocabulaire oral. Je ne sais pas comment le prononcer.

Je ne pense pas que le son [x] figure dans une prononciation française possible.


----------



## nicduf

Comme il a été dit, il se prononce comme la jota espagnole, c'est-à-dire* r  comme quand on se gratte la gorge.*


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

DanielC said:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que le son [x] figure dans une prononciation française possible.


Effectivement, d'ailleurs Robert le Petit n'en donne que deux exemples : jota et khamsin (il n'intègre évidemment pas les noms propres). Il précise (en bas de son tableau API) que « Le son [x] est étranger au système français. »

On peut le rapprocher du son présent dans l'expression allemande « a*ch* so ! », que tu as peut-être entendue ici où là...


----------



## Bezoard

danielc said:


> Je ne pense pas que le son [x] figure dans une prononciation française possible.


En fait, il y a en France une tendance au durcissement du "r" qui peut devenir très proche du son [x], notamment dans le Midi et dans la langue des banlieues.
Même en français standard, on peut entendre ce son, notamment en combinaison avec [k], dans la combinaison "kr". Si je prononce "cracra" un peu durement, pour mieux exprimer le dégoût, on entendra les sons [kxa]. Il suffit d'enlever le "k" initial pour conserver le [xa] de Khatchaturian !
Certains orientalistes, confrontés à la transcription du même son en arabe (comme rappelé plus haut) avaient d'ailleurs proposé le digramme "kr", mais celui-ci avait l'inconvénient de pouvoir être confondu avec la combinaison des lettres "k" et "r" également possible en arabe.


----------



## Stéphane89

Maître Capello said:


> Je dénasalise pour ma part la finale et je ne francise pas l'initiale : [xatʃatuʁjan].
> 
> J'ai déjà souvent remarqué qu'en Suisse nous essayons davantage que les Français de nous rapprocher de la prononciation originale.



Pareil en Belgique, on essaie dans la mesure de nos connaissances/possibilités de se rapprocher de la prononciation originale: j'aurais donc aussi prononcé [an] à la fin. En revanche, j'aurais probablement mis un [k] au début car je ne sais pas vraiment comment se prononce le "kh".


----------



## Nanon

Bezoard said:


> Ce qui nous ramène à  l'écriture russe de Khatchaturian Хачатурян !


Il était arménien , mais effectivement, la translittération française s'est faite à partir du russe. Les Arméniens translittèrent parfois sans le "ou" conformément à leur prononciation originale qui donnerait plutôt Khatchatrian (la page Wikipédia anglaise donne les prononciations en API des variantes russe et arménienne).

Pour ma part, je ne sais pas un mot d'arménien, et si je suis capable de prononcer Хачатурян, je pense que j'en resterais à la prononciation francisée de Khatchatourian dans une phrase française, de peur de paraître pédante ou de ne pas être comprise : « De qui tu parles, là ? Ah, Catch à Tourian... la danse du sabre ! »

Autrement, je viens d'écouter spécialement pour vous un fragment d'une émission de France-Musique concernant le violoniste Jean Ter-Merguerian, interprète du concerto de Khatchatourian, ici : Hommage à Jean Ter-Merguerian
Je remarque que la présentatrice nasalise la finale de Ter-Merguerian [ɑ̃] et pas celle de Khatchatourian [an] : je pense qu'elle doit considérer Ter-Merguerian comme français et Khatchatourian comme soviétique - ou arménien, ou peut-être russe, qui sait ? (En fait, Ter-Merguerian était binational franco-arménien ). Et elle prononce [k] pour Khatchatourian et Oïstrakh. Elle dit peut-être aussi un [k] pour Jean-Sébastien Bach. Eh oui...


----------



## Bezoard

Nanon said:


> Il était arménien ,


Oui, voir mon message 4.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Elle dit peut-être aussi un [k] pour Jean-Sébastien Bach.


Oui, c'est bien ce qu'on l'entend dire… comme tous les Français… en tout cas tous ceux que j'ai entendus ! 

Vous l'aurez deviné, nous disons bien entendu [ba*x*] en Suisse, jamais [ba*k*]. Mais cela explique aussi que je dise [*x*atʃatuʁjan] et vous [*k*atʃatuʁjɑ̃].


----------



## Locape

Oui, c'est toujours un choc pour les enfants français quand ils apprennent que Bach se prononce [bax] ! 
Beaucoup de noms étrangers étaient prononcés à la française (pas seulement avec un accent français) avant les années 70, je dirais. S'il venait en France de nos jours, on prononcerait son nom à la russe, peut-être à l'arménienne, juste avec un accent français.


----------



## Bezoard

Locape said:


> Oui, c'est toujours un choc pour les enfants français quand ils apprennent que Bach se prononce [bax] !


Et Offenbach ?
On entend d'ailleurs parfois des mélanges curieux, comme Johanne-Sebastianne Bak, encore récemment à la télévision.


----------



## danielc

Le [x] ne s'entend pas beaucoup au Canada français.


----------



## Nanon

Bezoard said:


> Et Offenbach ?


Jacques Offenbach, ça rime . Tout comme Forbach, Merlebach... localités qui se trouvent pourtant à la frontière avec l'Allemagne ! Ce n'est pas que les gosiers français soient incapables de prononcer un [x]. Ils le font lorsqu'ils imitent les Allemands qui disent _« Ach ! »_. Mais dans un nom suffisamment « assimilé » en français, la prononciation [k] prévaut.


----------



## danielc

Nanon said:


> Jacques Offenbach, ça rime . . Mais dans un nom suffisamment « assimilé » en français, la prononciation [k] prévaut.



Le  nom du groupe canadien rock Offenbach, un groupe excellent et très populaire dans son temps , est prononcé uniquement avec [k]. Avertissement aux Européens! On va se moquer de vous si vous dites [x] pour le -_ch _dans le nom de ce groupe


----------



## DearPrudence

Et pour le groupe électro français actuel, je n'en parle même pas ! 
Ofenbach — Wikipédia

En tout cas, je prononce à la "française" *Khatchatourian *et *Bach*.
Ce n'est pas que le son [x] me pose problème, mais pour *Khatchatourian*, j'ignorais complètement que le "kh" se prononce normalement [x].


----------

